# Back Spin



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

Simply, how is it done. is there a trick to it?

a lot of times i hit a decent shot (well, it looks like it will be) with a 9 iron or wedge, it hits the green and continues to roll on.

is there something different to do to be able to get back spin?

thanks


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Zorba said:


> Simply, how is it done. is there a trick to it?
> 
> a lot of times i hit a decent shot (well, it looks like it will be) with a 9 iron or wedge, it hits the green and continues to roll on.
> 
> ...


I do not have a lot of backspin on my iron shots. However you need to hit down on the ball with a descending blow so the grooves of the iron grab the cover of the ball. Then the divot comes afterwards.

I know when I hit a shot with spin, the cover on the ball gets chewed up!

I have never been a big divot guy, for the simple fact I have played golf for 25 years, and when I started a lot of courses did not water fairways. So the fairways were rock hard, taking divots was not a good idea! So I learned to pick the ball clean so therefore I do not get a lot of backspin. I have learned how to play that way though, I allow for some roll when my shots land on the greens. The past few years I have been taking more divots, I can hit the ball high and land it softly if need arises.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Zorba said:


> Simply, how is it done. is there a trick to it?
> 
> a lot of times i hit a decent shot (well, it looks like it will be) with a 9 iron or wedge, it hits the green and continues to roll on.
> 
> ...


Spin happens as a result of a crisp descending blow and good clubhead speed. If you are just a moderately strong player you won't get much spinback when the ball lands. Also if you tend to sweep or scoop the ball, it won't get a lot of back spin. I have in the past even backed up a 5W shot on the green, and I used to get very little roll even from my driver in hte fairway. My CHS isn't as high now as it once was, but I still get good stopping power on most of my irons... sometimes even a few feet of backup.


----------



## shoomba (Dec 14, 2006)

im always told to hit down on the ball trying to take a divot after i hit the ball


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Maybe this theory is all wet but it somehow seems like it should work. We know that if we hit a golf ball with the club moving Right to Left we will create a slice. Hitting in the opposite direction Left to Right, would cause a hook. Then I guess if we could hit directly down on the back of the ball it would cause an over the top clockwise rotation of the ball, so that when the ball hits the green, initially it will bounce, fly forward, but when it settles down on the green it wants to go in an opposite direction to the bounce.I dont know if this holds water, as I've never had a ball back up for me.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Maybe this theory is all wet but it somehow seems like it should work. We know that if we hit a golf ball with the club moving Right to Left we will create a slice. Hitting in the opposite direction Left to Right, would cause a hook. Then I guess if we could hit directly down on the back of the ball it would cause an over the top clockwise rotation of the ball, so that when the ball hits the green, initially it will bounce, fly forward, but when it settles down on the green it wants to go in an opposite direction to the bounce.I dont know if this holds water, as I've never had a ball back up for me.


Virtually any shot that gets airborne has some backspin on it. The dimples and the spin working together are what give the golf ball it's aerodynamic flight. Side spin will make it move left or right, and backspin will make the ball climb in flight, even more than the initial launch angle of the club. That is why the flight of a golf ball is not a ballistic trajectory, but continues to climb to a high point at a relatively short linear distance from where it finally hits the ground again. A properly hit ball actually flies somewhat like an glider while it still has forward momentum. Contrary to popular belief, hitting a draw (even with a driver) doesn't impart any topspin, just less backspin, so the ball tends to roll out farther than it does with a fade.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If you need more spin, move the ball back in your stance. I hate telling people to club down, but if you really need to spin it back, take one less club and swing faster. (Good idea to practice this one first  ) Just don't turn into the guy who tries to spin the ball back when the pin is in the back of a green that slopes back-to-front.​


----------



## Aeriell (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Back spin*

One thing that I overlooked when trying to get spin is that you need the ball to be sitting up to allow the as much ball’s surface area to come in contact with the clubface as possible. I also underestimated how important it is to place the weight onto the forward leg and lean towards the target. These adjustments helped me a lot. 

You might want to check out this tip as well:
Golf Medic | How to Create Spin On Iron Shots

I hope this helps!
Aeriell


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

try going to this link, you can download a video clip that teaches how to make a back spin shot

LPGA.com


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Excellent article Butz.....

Del


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Excellent article Butz.....
> 
> Del


Hey,

thanks for appreciating my post.

uhm, May I ask what kind of irons do you used?


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Easy Fix.
Be ultra-agressive with your hands on the downswing and make contact on a slight descent, not too steep or you will catch it thick and hit it about 5m.

Another trick, it to pretend your club is a knife and the ball is an orange. Just try to take the bottom skin of the orange off.


----------

